# Want to go bass fishing



## firefighten_cowboy (Dec 28, 2011)

I am wanting to start bass fishing but am not sure where to start or anything in that since. Would greatly appreciate somebody's help I live in Crestveiw and want to get into bass fishing can somebody please help me get started? you can contact me here or at 3zero4-four3three-7four0four


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

What kind of info are you looking for? good spots to fish, what type of lures to use....


----------



## firefighten_cowboy (Dec 28, 2011)

everything anything from the basics to the how to and spots and lures/ baits, knots, basically everything possible


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

well thats pretty big question. would you be fishing the rivers? ponds? bank or boat? you cant go wrong with trick worms around here and white spinnerbaits. its cold so maybe try some rat-l-traps....from the bank might get rough though. i started bass fishing with a white spinnerbait with 2 willow leaf blades...im only 27 but i always have a rod with one tied on. its a very versitile bait. as far as knots go...man everyone has their own yoll just have to try them out...i used a custom Modified Clinch knot. sometimes the bait will call for a different knot. give us a little more detail like for example the first place you have lined up to fish. that way someone on here might know the cover or a nice spot or a good lure for that area to get you hooked lol.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Whatever you do, DO NOT fish the Shoal River close to the boat ramp area. Since you are in Crestview already, you're best bet is to head to Hurricane Lake and Bear Lakes in Baker, you are prolly less than 20 mins from those two and those are the best areas to fish from the banks at. Just throw a black zoom trick worm up there, you can get them from Walmart..good luck.


----------



## firefighten_cowboy (Dec 28, 2011)

I only know of yellow river up at milligan and carrick, bear, and hurricane lakes in baker and would gladly love to know where good spots are and would love to learn about new spots to go and what baits to use, as of now I will be bank fishing whereever I goto also if anybody can suggest a decent and decent priced rod and reel combo that would also be greatly appreciated


----------

